# Notebook übertakten?



## AzRa-eL (5. Januar 2016)

*Notebook übertakten?*

Hallo allerseits,

besitze einen Acer Aspire Nitro V15, i5-4210 = 2,9 GHz, 8 GB RAM, GTX 860M 2Gb

Habe eben bei der Nvidia Systemsteuerung das Performance Panel (Siehe Link) erblickt und frage mich nun in wie fern ich mein System "gesund" übertakten kann?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Bei YT hat ein User das gleiche System auf diese Werte übertaktet > Core Clock = +135,  Memory Clock = +500 und spielt GTA V auf max settings mit ca. konstanten 40 fps

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## sonic1monkey (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Notebook übertakten???*

Ich würde es so machen

ladt dir https://unigine.com/products/benchmarks/heaven/  runter

Lass einmal den benchmark mit normalen clocks laufen, dann den score und max. Temperatur aufschreiben.

Dann würde ich mit +50 Memory Clock nochmal durch laufen lassen, wieder score und max. Temperatur aufschreiben.

Jetzt würde ich in 10mhz schritten immer erhöhen und jedesmal wieder den benchmark laufen lassen.

Gleiches gilt für den Memory Clock, da kann man vielleicht bei +300mhz anfangen und dann schrittweise erhöhen.
Um die grenze zu finden immer nur Core oder Memory clock übertakten, nicht beide gleichzeitig.

Beim Benchmark muss du dann drauf achten das keine Grafikfehler auftreten.

Wenn das passiert musst du wieder etwas runter gehen mit den Taktraten, beim core würde ich so -10 machen



Wichtig ist das du dir den score und die übertaktung notierst, dazu noch die max. Temperatur.

Für Temperatur messung kannst du MSI Afterburner Download - ComputerBase im hintergund laufen lassen bzw. da kannst du auch übertakten und als profil abspeichern.


Am ende wirst du feststellen das du eher die Hardware kaputt machst, weil deine Grafikkarte zu heiß wird. ( deswegen immer schön Temperatur im Auge behalten)


PS: glaube nicht das man GTA V auf max. mit einer gtx860 läuft, nichtmal mit einer desktop 860


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Notebook übertakten???*

Erstmal Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

In welchem Rahmen muss die Temperatur der Graka bleiben um nicht die Hardware zu schrotten?

Edit: Was mache ich mit dem Regler der Shaderclock?


----------



## sonic1monkey (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Notebook übertakten???*

80-90° ist schon krittisch
über 90° würde ich nicht gehen

schaumal hier GTA V Benchmarks - Notebookcheck.com Tests

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M, 4700MQ

 low 117.1 (min: 19) fps 
normal 124.8 (min: 18) fps 
high 36.4 (min: 14) fps
max 14.6 (min: 8) fps 


lass den shader so


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Notebook übertakten???*

Umsonst die Freude, man kann keinen müden MHz verstellen...

Nvidia hat den Overclock verriegelt... -.-


----------



## flotus1 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Notebook übertakten???*

Schonmal mit dem MSI Afterburner versucht?


----------



## AzRa-eL (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Notebook übertakten???*

Klappt mit dem MSI Afterburner, bin jetzt auch vorgegangen wie vorgeschlagen, den Benchmark-Test läuft mit Unigine Valley.

Die Demo ist bei mir ne Endlosschleife, habe auch gemerkt dass nach ca. 10 min. die Temperatur gestiegen ist.

Steigt die Temperatur jetzt stetig beim spielen oder wie lange muss ich so eine Benchmark-Demo laufen lassen, um zu ermitteln wann die Temperatur stagniert?


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Notebook übertakten???*

Sonic1monkey: "Dann würde ich mit +50 Memory Clock nochmal durch laufen lassen, wieder score und max. Temperatur aufschreiben."

Du meintest hier wohl Core Clock


----------



## rackcity (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Notebook übertakten?*

lass den benchmark durchlaufen und teste danach in einem spiel das ein bisschen fordert


----------



## sonic1monkey (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Notebook übertakten???*



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die Demo ist bei mir ne Endlosschleife, habe auch gemerkt dass nach ca. 10 min. die Temperatur gestiegen ist.



Ne, du musst da den Benchmark an machen!

Hatte das auch erst nicht kapiert wie man da den benchmark startet und nicht die endlosschleife ^^


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Notebook übertakten???*

Benchmark laufen lassen, nur mir stellt sich die Frage ob die angegebene Temperatur des Benchmarks, der ja nur ca. 10 min. geht, überhaupt realistisch sein kann?

Bei mir wird an manchen Abenden bis zu 5 Std. gespielt


----------



## AzRa-eL (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Notebook übertakten?*

Sorry, Doppelpost!


----------



## flotus1 (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Notebook übertakten?*

Einfach mal die Temperaturen während des Benchmarks beobachten oder mitloggen falls das geht.
Dann siehst du gleich ob sie gegen Ende der 10 Minuten immer noch steigen oder schon stagnieren. Zur Not einfach nochmal direkt im Anschluss den Benchmark starten.
Am Ende kommt es aber eh darauf an dass deine Games stabil laufen. Wenn da bei einer 5-Stunden-Session nichts Auffälliges passiert ist ja alles in Butter.


----------

